
Plastic Free Kitchen - diminish
https://www.bbc.com/food/articles/plastic_free_kitchen
======
haspoken
Things not mentioned:

Contamination from reusable bags.

Factoring in cleaning said bags.

So called single-use-bags are often reused.

[https://reason.com/2019/04/11/california-plastic-bag-bans-
sp...](https://reason.com/2019/04/11/california-plastic-bag-bans-spur-120-per)

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-
plastic-bag-bans-garbage)

